# Overlanding



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

After seeing one of Scotjimland's posts earlier this evening about Morocco I have been looking at websites about a different sort of motohoming and came across this website. The adventures look incredible. Wondered if anyone has ever done anything like this

stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Stew 

Great site, I've read it many times, truly inspiring... definately not for the faint hearted.. :wink:


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

I've met some of these guys and they really are an inspiration if you've got the slightest hint of adventure in you.
Bob


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

*Overlanders use chocolate*

Don't beleive me look at this
http://www.biotruck.co.uk/?men=news&con=The Route


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Not been on anything so adventurous as Silk Route Stew but before going to Nordkapp I read all about it in their newsletters and considered joining if only for them.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

There's always the :: Silk Route :: people, too.

Gerald


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Having just read some of the things to consider when Overlanding in a motorhome I think that the majority of folk on here ( us included) would end up with constant running repairs, and ground clearance problems. Saying nothing about the weight issues :roll: 

It does sound an amazing way to see places but something to leave for people with Unimogs or other more robust vehicles.
After having to be pulled out of the mud at a CL in Norfolk a couple of weeks ago I am in no hurry to do anything like that again soon.

We are off to Morocco in April and this will be our first time out of the UK with our van. Adventure enough for the moment, but who knows where will be next, once we have figured out the intricacies of European travel :wink: 

Tina


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> There's always the :: Silk Route :: people, too.
> 
> Gerald


Is it deja vu or wasn't that the site Stew linked to


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

It is a super site and mostly pensioners doing crazy things. We all know about the famous mid life crisis when barmy people have babies in the forties and sell up to go fulltiming :lol: :lol:, maybe in continues lol

Found this link Tina for Morocco - see here and spot some MHF members.

Did the silk route crowd inspire you to kead for Nordkapp Frank? And Bigfoot, the trip on the link - is that this November?

stew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Merc van in the picture is for sale, if anyone's interested HERE

Andrew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Andrew

Nice spot, cracking van. These mercs certainly are a popular vehicle. Only experience I have of anything similar is we bought a merc 809 service bus once to convert into a photo studio. It did not work out and we left it in storage on a farm. We kind of forgot about her  until we decided to go fulltime and had to clear our lives. The merc had stood, unstarted for over two years. After a charge of the batteries she started first time - fantastic engines.

The fit is superb and has obviously been done with a lot of though. Only thing that surprises me is the colour, wonder why it is black


stew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> clipped
> 
> ...


No I was already decided to head up that way but reading about how a french woman got there on her own certainly spurred me on.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Its a great website which i've been avidly following for a few years now, some of the travellers are really inspirational people and you don't neccesarily have to have a specially prepared camper.
Take Maureen Middleton, she was voted 'Explorer Of the Year' back in 2002 when she took her aging Elddis to China...










Read all about it here.....

http://www.explorer-group.co.uk/news.asp?id=12

She now owns the Merc van that was pictured on here recently I think. She had some slight problems with 'soft verges' :? on her recent travels .....










pete


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Pete

I saw those pics on the site and the pic of the merc is the one that was in the MMM this month. Incredible that no one was hurt and the vehicle was not damaged much

stew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Pete
> 
> ....the pic of the merc is the one that was in the MMM this month.
> 
> stew


Ahh, I knew i'd seen the photo's somewhere recently, I thought they'd been shown on here :roll:

pete


----------



## 104958 (Jun 4, 2007)

*overland in style*

Now if you want to go overland in style this is the beast.

http://www.unicat.net/en/pics/EX70HDQ-MANTGA6x6-2.html

I want one


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Nice, it would be fun turning up at cls or Sainsbury in her    


stew


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Way back in 1964 2 mates and myself overlanded to Bombay in a simply converted Bedford CF (you know, sliding doors, column change etc).
Cost us £125 from Prestages in Birmingham!
En route we kept meeting an old coach on its way to Katmandu-once, in Lebanon I think, he was repairing a big-end (Try doing that in a modern vehicle) and also in Jordan, near Petra, the Rose Red city.
He had his back windows shot out because he hit, or nearly hit a child on a desert road, and stopped. Soon got going again!
Having driven through Syria, Lebanon, Kuwait, Iraq, Iran,Pakistan, and India, I fear it will be some time before anyone can safely do that again. (Having said that I think it was only moderately safe when we did it!!)
They would not let us scrap the van in India so we had to ship it to Aussie cash on collection, and pick it up from Fremantle when we had earned enough cash.
Those were the days


----------

